# Pastrami recipe recommendations



## Kyleblun (Sep 23, 2021)

I am planning to make my first pastrami soon.  Please let me know your preferred recipes.


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 23, 2021)

I got mine from the Diners Drive in and Dives show.
Dave said on the the episode that it was the best he ever tasted.
Food network has the info..I tried it and it is fantastic and I've made it three times now.









						Primetime Pastrami
					

Get Primetime Pastrami Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## zwiller (Sep 23, 2021)

Cured before?  First few pastramis I used corned beef from the store and then rubbed with black pepper, garlic, and coriander.  Very tasty.  If looking to get into curing I'd suggest checking out Pop's brine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2021)

Try this one.





						PASTRAMI FROM SCRATCH ON THE LANG
					

I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.  It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.  He came back with this guy, a real nice Angus choice...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 23, 2021)

Once you have it cured try this rub. Very legit. https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/spice-rubs-and-pastes/katzs-pastrami-rub


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 23, 2021)

I've been happy with Chef jimmyj's "Better'n NY Pastrami Rub". I think this is his latest rendition
for an already cured corned beef;
2 TB Turbinado Sugar
2 TB Black Peppercorns
1 TB Coriander Seeds
1 TB Dill Seed
1TB Dry Minced Onion
1 TB Dry Minced Garlic
1 Tsp Allspice Berries
1 Tsp Mustard Seed
1 Tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled
1 Tsp Juniper Berries
Lightly toast whole spices before grinding coarse.

I don't even smoke it anymore, just vac-seal it and Sous Vide at 152 for about 19 hours.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 23, 2021)

Pink Curing salt is Prague powder, not pink salt.
Be real careful with it.

What's the best pickle to use on the sandwich?
I tried Bread n Butter pickles and they are too sweet as are Dill.
Seems a sour pickle would work better. Hard to find out here, we'll have to Amazon them.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I don't even smoke it anymore, just vac-seal it and Sous Vide at 152 for about 19 hours.


I have been think about that or giving it just a few hours of smoke.  VERY interesting temps and time!  Thanks for that.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I've been happy with Chef jimmyj's "Better'n NY Pastrami Rub". I think this is his latest rendition
> for an already cured corned beef;
> 2 TB Turbinado Sugar
> 2 TB Black Peppercorns
> ...


I have used JJ's and this one by 

 thirdeye






						Pastrami Wet Brine.
					

Hi All I going to do a 3 lb flat for pastrami. I looking for a decent wet brine, total meat & water=2552 grams.I will also be using McCormick's Pickling Spice in the brine.Cinnamon, Allspice, Mustard Seed,  Coriander, Bay Leaves, Ginger, Clove, Red Pepper, Black Pepper,   Cardamom, Mace, and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I like them both...


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 23, 2021)

Kyleblun said:


> I am planning to make my first pastrami soon.  Please let me know your preferred recipes.


Well you have plenty of options.  A pastrami has 3 basic steps.  The cure, the smoking, and the finish.  

The cure can be dry or wet.  The cure can be a basic cure (salt, sugar, Cure #1) or it can be a 'corning' cure, which still has Cure #1 but contains a spice profile like a corned beef with pickling spices, mustard seeds etc. 

Smoking is straight forward but pastrami uses a rub that leans toward pappery, coriander and garlic. 

The finish is very important, it's what tenderizes (and to some degree) moisturizes your pastrami.  A natural finish is just that.... smoked much like a brisket.  A steam finish is like a lot of deli's use, you can accomplish this is you have a tamale steamer or a pasta pot with the insert.  A braise finish uses liquid and low oven or stovetop temps.  Last is a pressure finish which takes less time and produces really good flavored broth. 

Just to get the feel for the end product and the process, you might want to pick-up a corned beef brisket at the market or club store.   These are heavily brined (and injected) so it needs a soak-out in cold water.  After that you season, smoke and finish.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 23, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I have been think about that or giving it just a few hours of smoke.  VERY interesting temps and time!  Thanks for that.


I thought about the good Pastrami I've had at delis and realized I didn't really notice a "smoky" flavor.
I am thinking of trying something different. I recently picked up a packer and was planning on using the flat for corned beef/pastrami.
I use Pop's brine with a little pickling spice to make the corned beef and I"m thinking of cold smoking the corned beef a bit
before doing the rub sous vide thing. We'll see :-)


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I thought about the good Pastrami I've had at delis and realized I didn't really notice a "smoky" flavor.
> I am thinking of trying something different. I recently picked up a packer and was planning on using the flat for corned beef/pastrami.
> I use Pop's brine with a little pickling spice to make the corned beef and I"m thinking of cold smoking the corned beef a bit
> before doing the rub sous vide thing. We'll see :-)


Without smoking it is basically corned beef correct? I think what differentiates the two is the smoking?


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Without smoking it is basically corned beef correct? I think what differentiates the two is the smoking?


No, there's a big difference once you add the Pastrami seasoning, and the Sous Vide lets the flavors soak into the meat without drying out.
I've had mixed results smoking flats in my offset and don't want to ruin something I've spent so much time and $ on
and frankly haven't noticed a difference.
I guess I'm not a purist. I don't smoke my hot dogs either, though I put a little liquid smoke in the mix....


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2021)

I think the spice rub is really what makes pastrami.  I don't notice a prominent smoke flavor in pastrami but admit I don't eat a ton of it.  To me, the finish is the real key.  Smoking ain't gonna fix shoe leather...  I will give you guys a heads up about smoking and SV.  I ran some CB one time and finished in the SV after smoking and it was nasty.  There is something going on and cannot pin it down.  I think you need a few days for the smoke to gas off a bit or ease off on the amount of smoke.  

 daveomak
 warned me based on his experiences and he was right.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 24, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I think the spice rub is really what makes pastrami.  I don't notice a prominent smoke flavor in pastrami but admit I don't eat a ton of it.  To me, the finish is the real key.  Smoking ain't gonna fix shoe leather...  I will give you guys a heads up about smoking and SV.  I ran some CB one time and finished in the SV after smoking and it was nasty.  There is something going on and cannot pin it down.  I think you need a few days for the smoke to gas off a bit or ease off on the amount of smoke.
> 
> daveomak
> warned me based on his experiences and he was right.


Thanks for the heads up!
I don't think I'll be trying that after all.
If it ain't broke don't fix it....


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 24, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> No, there's a big difference once you add the Pastrami seasoning, and the Sous Vide lets the flavors soak into the meat without drying out.
> I've had mixed results smoking flats in my offset and don't want to ruin something I've spent so much time and $ on
> and frankly haven't noticed a difference.
> I guess I'm not a purist. I don't smoke my hot dogs either, though I put a little liquid smoke in the mix....





zwiller said:


> I think the spice rub is really what makes pastrami.  I don't notice a prominent smoke flavor in pastrami but admit I don't eat a ton of it.  To me, the finish is the real key.  Smoking ain't gonna fix shoe leather...  I will give you guys a heads up about smoking and SV.  I ran some CB one time and finished in the SV after smoking and it was nasty.  There is something going on and cannot pin it down.  I think you need a few days for the smoke to gas off a bit or ease off on the amount of smoke.
> 
> daveomak
> warned me based on his experiences and he was right.


I’m always up for an alternate way to do things. May have to try this. I’ve never done a flat on it’s own. The whole ones I’ve been buying already cured from GFS come out so juicy it’s amazing. I can defiltley see where different rubs change the flavor profiles dramatically.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2021)

Last one I did was a small 3 lb flat . Dry cured using the numbers from digging dog Calc and the spice rub from Ruhlmanns book . Cooked using Al's method of smoke then SV . Fantastic .


----------



## tallbm (Sep 24, 2021)

Kyleblun said:


> I am planning to make my first pastrami soon.  Please let me know your preferred recipes.


Hi there and welcome!

Here is my traditional pastrami from a brisket flat:






						First Time Traditional Pastrami and QView!!!
					

These days there aren't many first for me in the world of meat smoking but this was one of them.  I got two 15lbs briskets for sale $1.67/lb a few weeks ago and made the decision to make pastrami out of the Flat muscles.  I have made Pastrami from ground venison meat + beef fat but never made...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Flavor was spot on.  Wish I did the whole brisket this way  but oh well :D


----------



## Kyleblun (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who posted.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 29, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Well you have plenty of options.  A pastrami has 3 basic steps.  The cure, the smoking, and the finish.
> 
> The cure can be dry or wet.  The cure can be a basic cure (salt, sugar, Cure #1) or it can be a 'corning' cure, which still has Cure #1 but contains a spice profile like a corned beef with pickling spices, mustard seeds etc.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up.
I steam my smoked meats in a cheap-o casserole style crock pot on high.
2 hours with 2 oz of water works super. Apple cider is good too.
Click it to warm and it doubles as a serving vessel.






Katz Deli in NYC and Langers in LA says steaming your pastrami after smoking is essential.


----------



## Kyleblun (Sep 29, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Thumbs up.
> I steam my smoked meats in a cheap-o casserole style crock pot on high.
> 2 hours with 2 oz of water works super. Apple cider is good too.
> View attachment 511937
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the steaming.  I have a digital steamer.


----------



## Kyleblun (Sep 29, 2021)

Is an equilibrium wet cure for pastrami used?  Or is that only for dry cure?


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> No, there's a big difference once you add the Pastrami seasoning, and the *Sous Vide lets the flavors soak into the meat without drying out.*
> I've had mixed results smoking flats in my offset and don't want to ruin something I've spent so much time and $ on
> and frankly haven't noticed a difference.
> I guess I'm not a purist. I don't smoke my hot dogs either, though I put a little liquid smoke in the mix....


Speaking of letting the flavors soak into the meat, I have pressure canned corned beef, and corned beef seasoned with pastrami seasoning for many years.  The product is just like canned beef or pork, not sliceable like you get when SV's.  But it's a neat shelf stable option for making corned beef sandwiches, or having a quick meal with mashed potatoes and cabbage. 

Most hot dog recipes call for liquid smoke, and even though I use a smoke step on my dogs.... I still use a little liquid smoke too (Apple flavored, which is milder).   When omitting the liquid smoke, they just don't taste the same. 



Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Thumbs up.
> I steam my smoked meats in a cheap-o casserole style crock pot on high.
> 2 hours with 2 oz of water works super. Apple cider is good too.
> Click it to warm and it doubles as a serving vessel.
> ...


That's a good idea, and I have table top roasters with wire racks that would work for steaming.  What is the quality of the broth like?  With a pressure finish the broth is rich and flavorful as nothing leaves the cooker.  

It's said that "He who masters the finish, masters the pastrami".


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I think the spice rub is really what makes pastrami.  I don't notice a prominent smoke flavor in pastrami but admit I don't eat a ton of it.  To me, the finish is the real key.  Smoking ain't gonna fix shoe leather...  I will give you guys a heads up about smoking and SV.  I ran some CB one time and finished in the SV after smoking and it was nasty.  There is something going on and cannot pin it down.  I think you need a few days for the smoke to gas off a bit or ease off on the amount of smoke.  @daveomak warned me based on his experiences and he was right.


I smoke whole rump roasts for 4-5 hours, then put in a seal bag in the SV for 18-20 hours. Comes out great. No bitter flavors.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 29, 2021)

Kyleblun said:


> Is an equilibrium wet cure for pastrami used?  Or is that only for dry cure?


Either method will work. I go dry.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 29, 2021)

Kyleblun said:


> Is an equilibrium wet cure for pastrami used?  Or is that only for dry cure?


I did wet cure/brine because it was easier and faster.  I took the cure/brine and also injected it to ensure full uptake and faster uptake.  Much simpler in my mind :)

Either way should work.


----------



## Casebrew (Oct 4, 2021)

I've done brisket and goose breast. And once when the local grocery had Boneless Leg-o-Lamb for 99 cents/lb "cook or brine TODAY",  I bought $12 of it. Excellent pastrami.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I've been happy with Chef jimmyj's "Better'n NY Pastrami Rub". I think this is his latest rendition
> for an already cured corned beef;
> 2 TB Turbinado Sugar
> 2 TB Black Peppercorns
> ...



This is my go to. Thanks for posting. 

For Corned Beef from Brisket, I use the following...JJ

*Killer Corned Beef Brine*

1Gal Cold Water
1/2C Morton Kosher Salt (3/4C if Diamond Chrystal)
1/4C Pickling Spice
1C Diced Onion
4 Cloves Garlic, chopped.
1Ea Carrot, diced
1Ea Rib Celery, diced
1T Fresh Thyme Leaves (1tsp Dry)
2T Brown Sugar
1T Cure #1

Toast the Pickling Spices in a dry 2 Qt Pot over medium heat until fragrant.
Add 1Qt of the Water and the remaining EXCEPT the Cure #1.
Bring to a Boil and simmer 5 minutes.
Add this " Tea " to the remaining 3QT Cold Water in a food safe container and stir in the 1T Cure #1.
Measure the thickness of the meat at the thickest point.
Brine One Day for each 1/2 inch of thickness of the thickest part.
Soak completely submerged, weight down with a bag of water.
Everything may fit in a Ziplock 2 Gallon Bag if you don't have a Food Safe Container.
Place Bag in another container or roasting pan in case of leaks.


----------

